# How to apply for PEP in Singapore (from outside the country online)



## mainthread

I wanted to apply for PEP in sinfgapore from India. Once I filled online application, I could see the requirement that it should be done from Singpost. Is there any way to do this from India without going to Singapore or can I just go there on a tourist visa and do it ?


----------



## oz_sg10

mainthread said:


> I wanted to apply for PEP in sinfgapore from India. Once I filled online application, I could see the requirement that it should be done from Singpost. Is there any way to do this from India without going to Singapore or can I just go there on a tourist visa and do it ?


wow mate.. you sure you qualify the 7k SGD per month limit eligibility criteria from India? well the answer for your question is here :

Overseas applicants are required to submit their applications manually. You will be required to send the completed original application form to a local contact in Singapore. The local contact can then submit the application form and pay the $10 application fee to SingPost post office on the applicant’s behalf.

If you are currently in Singapore on a Social Visit Pass, you can submit the completed form and make payment of the $10 administrative fee at any SingPost post office. However, you are still required to provide the details of a local contact person in Singapore. You will have to ensure that your Social Visit Pass is valid while waiting in Singapore for the outcome of their PEP application.

here is the link:

Answers


----------



## mainthread

Thank you.. so need someone in singapore or be in singapore but allows to fill online application !

I hope the salary criteria is applicable for a time frame of up to six months back at the time of submitting application


----------



## simonsays

You can hope, but MOM decides ...

With Elections due, nobody knows if PEP will be a casualty ...


----------

